# 12 weeks old and weight :)



## Ramona (Aug 15, 2015)

My puppy is now 12 weeks old and he is 3,5 lbs (1,6 kg). Is this small or normal in usa? 
In Norway he's small, we tend to have big hav's


----------



## Keanu (Aug 12, 2014)

I think its normal,when i got Keanu at 9,5 weeks he was 1.2 kg.
He is now 2,5 years old and 7 kg.


----------



## Ramona (Aug 15, 2015)

My former hav was 1,6kg at 8 weeks and 5,3 kg as adult


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Mine was twice that weight at his age, but I've got me a big girl. He seems small, but my co-worker's hav was the same weight then. He's now 7 pounds at a little over a year, and is cute, happy, lively boy.


----------

